# Isabeli Fontana – in Bikini at the Cia Maritima SPFW Spring 2012 x21



## beachkini (23 Juni 2011)




----------



## BlueLynne (23 Juni 2011)

Danke für Isabeli Fontana


----------



## DR_FIKA (24 Juni 2011)

Stunning pics
thanks


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (25 Juni 2011)

Richtig scharf sieht die Isabeli aus! 

DANKE fürs hochladen beachkini! :WOW:
Tobi


----------



## tropical (27 Juni 2011)

hab mich bedankt!


----------



## koftus89 (8 Okt. 2012)

danke schön.


----------



## ehriguk (10 Okt. 2012)

Sup! Thank you


----------

